# Need advise on introducing sheep to my Anatolian dogs



## MrKamir

I have been raising Nigerian Dwarf goats with my 3 Anatolian Shepherd dogs. My dogs were born and raised with goats all their lives. I also breed my dogs. The puppies are also born and raised with the goats. Lately, I have been getting customers who raise sheep. Since the puppies leave at 8 or 10 weeks, they pretty much will guard what livestock they want them to guard. I was just wondering if I could get baby sheep(just a couple) and put them out with my adult Anatolian Shepherds, would they have a problem guarding them? Would they consider them equal to goats. What I'm afraid of is that they might hurt them or want to eat their babies when they kid. They don't eat the baby goats. I know this sounds dumb but would them eating lamb and rice dog food make them want to eat a lamb? One lady bought a puppy from me to guard her sheep cause her adult anatolian wanted to eat the babies so she had to put him somewhere else. Thank you


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I have never had a LGD am actually looking to get one soon. I am a dog trainer and this is my guess from general dog behavior...
I would think that if your dogs are good with the goats and you brought in the sheep and they know you are adding to their herd they would protect them also. Have you ever added new goats?
In regard to the lady who's dog wanted to eat the lambs...was her dog raised withe adults? was this the first time the sheep lambed?Her dog may have been confused as to if the lambs were meant to be there or not. 
I do know for a fact that your dog eating lamb & rice food will not make them want to eat the lamb.


----------



## myfainters

You would introduce them to any new animal the same way...an introduction pen. A new goat, chickens, cats, sheep, horses, llamas etc. dogs or the new animal/s go in an introduction pen for 1-7 days and come out to sniff and such on a leash. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## MrKamir

Whenever we bring a new goat, they immediately sniff them and go their way. They know they belong there. Adult or kid. I know when one of my cats enters the pasture, the cats run for their life out of there. Chickens, ducks, turkeys don't stand a chance entering the pasture. We keep our fowl on the other side of the fence mostly in pens. We even have dogs(german shepherds)that guard our home and birds. The anatolians and german shepherds don't mix. They sniff each other thru the fenced off area. The anatolians mainly just watch goats. When we added a female anatolian pup to the herd, we stood there to make sure the other 2 anatolians didn't attack her. I guess because she was a baby, the nuturing instinct kicked in and they protected her. We will probably do as you suggested. Introduce them slowly and see what happens. I want sheep so next time we breed, the puppies can get used to them. I wish we had the GSDs and birds when we brought our anatolians home as pups because we probably wouldn't have this problem. They could have guarded all of them. Thank you.


----------



## myfainters

MrKamir said:


> Whenever we bring a new goat, they immediately sniff them and go their way. They know they belong there. Adult or kid. I know when one of my cats enters the pasture, the cats run for their life out of there. Chickens, ducks, turkeys don't stand a chance entering the pasture. We keep our fowl on the other side of the fence mostly in pens. We even have dogs(german shepherds)that guard our home and birds. The anatolians and german shepherds don't mix. They sniff each other thru the fenced off area. The anatolians mainly just watch goats. When we added a female anatolian pup to the herd, we stood there to make sure the other 2 anatolians didn't attack her. I guess because she was a baby, the nuturing instinct kicked in and they protected her. We will probably do as you suggested. Introduce them slowly and see what happens. I want sheep so next time we breed, the puppies can get used to them. I wish we had the GSDs and birds when we brought our anatolians home as pups because we probably wouldn't have this problem. They could have guarded all of them. Thank you.


With proper introduction...your dogs can still learn to guard the birds.  They don't have to be pups to learn new things. It just requires time, patience and a good pen in the middle of the goat area. (strong sides, top and bottom) Even a rabbit hutch with a few baby chicks in it...that way the dogs "raise" the chicks and watch them grow...they get used to their antics and quick movements and noice. Do the same with the sheep. (though obviously they won't fit in a raised rabbit hutch! LOL)


----------

